# Summer poetry contest?



## Cerridwen (Jun 12, 2004)

I thought it would be a cool idea to have a summer poetry contest! So I just want to throw the idea out there to anyone who might agree with me. I wouldn't be judging (more likely participating) but if anyone is interested, let me know!


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah that sounds excellent!! It's been far too long since our last contest, and summer is a wonderful topic to write about. 
I'm in, definitely!


----------



## Cerridwen (Jun 14, 2004)

Yay, Lanty's in! Anyone else???


----------



## faila (Jun 15, 2004)

Im in even though im not very good especially if it has a restricted topic but hey...im in.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 16, 2004)

So it's Poetry About Summer, specifically? That'll be harder. Our Fall (or was it Winter?) Poetry contest was simply anything we wanted and it was just started in Winter.


----------



## Cerridwen (Jun 16, 2004)

That's exactly what I was thinking; a summer poetry contest started in summer about anything but have categories like rhyme and free verse and things like that


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 16, 2004)

AH! Count me in. . .rubs hands together waiting to begin.


----------



## Kelonus (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm up for another contest!


----------



## Cerridwen (Jun 17, 2004)

Alright then!!!

But we first need judges, and approved categories.

Anyone volunteer to be a judge? I would volunteer to do it myself, but I want to participate in the contest, therefore I don't think it would be fair for me to judge.

As for categories, how about rhyme, free verse, and uh, anything else you can think of!


----------



## Kelonus (Jul 4, 2004)

So.... what's going to happen?


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jul 4, 2004)

If this thing is happening, I'm in for sure.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 7, 2004)

I think he's waiting for judges. . .which I don't feel qualified to be and would rather participate. . .but if we don't have judges it isn't much of a contest.


----------



## Manveru (Jul 11, 2004)

ehem... hello all 

i was kindly asked if i had anything against being a judge here for you. my participation in the last (was it the Fall contest  ) wasn't too good - maybe i should stick to those riddles rather - so i don't consider myself as a contestant in the following. don't think of myself as one who might judge the others, but if you're looking for a judge (and if it can be anyone - i.e. even me), you found one. i'm in...


----------



## Finduilas (Jul 11, 2004)

If you want me, I can judge too...


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Jul 11, 2004)

Depending on the kind of contest, I would like to join in...just when does it begin?


----------



## Finduilas (Jul 12, 2004)

Okay, since it's holiday and I see that posts come by more and more rarely......let me propose a plan and if you agree, then ok...if not, do say your opinion.

I think that the starting date may be 14th July in other words the day after tomorrow... Lasting for a month since poetry takes time, you know...  
So:

*Starts:* _14th July 2004_
*Ends:* _14th August 2004_

_(just saying that next week I'm going to the seaside and won't be able te read everyday...but you can still be posting and posting...evaluation is announced in the end.. )_
How about that? 

Now, are the poems going to be posted here? 

About the categories, here are suggestions:
_-age (for example, till 118 and up)_

And within the age category:

_-rhymed
-non-rhymed
-haiku_

Opinions?


----------



## Manveru (Jul 12, 2004)

Finduilas said:


> *Starts:* _14th July 2004_
> *Ends:* _14th August 2004_
> 
> _(just saying that next week I'm going to the seaside and won't be able te read everyday...but you can still be posting and posting...evaluation is announced in the end.. )_
> How about that?


oops, that long? a month? hmm... i'm not sure yet, but... i might disappear again... for longer period. that'll complicate things... me as a judge (sorry for messing around)


> About the categories, here are suggestions:
> _-age (for example, till 118 and up)_


118? well, why not?


----------



## Finduilas (Jul 12, 2004)

Manveru said:


> oops, that long? a month? hmm... i'm not sure yet, but... i might disappear again... for longer period. that'll complicate things... me as a judge (sorry for messing around)
> 
> 118? well, why not?



Less then...say till when? 

Oh, a mistake...I meant 18...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm game. Ready to go. I'm in the over eighteen slot.


----------



## Kelonus (Aug 4, 2004)

Is this summer contest still alive?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, it is still pretty sunny where I am, so we still have a bit of summer left.


----------



## Kelonus (Aug 5, 2004)

Yea it is still summer, but just wanted to know if the contest isn't dropped.


----------



## Finduilas (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, if there're still competitors...let's begin.  

I suggest that the contest starts tomorrow - 19th August, and finishes in a week. If someone has written anything...post it. The judges will take care!


----------



## Kelonus (Sep 17, 2004)

Well, maybe next time we can have a poetry contest. No one has participated.


----------

